# Modern Technology



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I was visiting a young friend last night 
when I asked if I could borrow a newspaper.

'This is the 21st century, old man,' she said.
'We don't waste money on newspapers. 

Here, you can borrow my iPod.'

I can tell you, that bloody fly never knew what hit it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Groper said:


> I was visiting a young friend last night
> when I asked if I could borrow a newspaper.
> 
> 'This is the 21st century, old man,' she said.
> ...


Nice one, I thought it was headed in a totally different direction.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

If you haven't already seen it, you might enjoy this:


----------

